# horns for my stolloween heads



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Pool noodles work great for a lot of things. I used them for the arms and neck of my witch build last year. I also use them on the boat as floats for my nets and anchor lines.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Pipe insulation works too for certain details & it comes in different sizes. It's not as firm as pool noodles but sometimes that's what you need.


----------



## Abbey Toir (Mar 24, 2013)

Once on a project I used a pair of those plastic turkey basters ( the kind that look like giant eye droppers ) and wound thick cording around them before covering them with paper mache'. They looked great and were a perfect match with each other. The only downside was they were straight, no curves but that's what I needed so if you want to make straight horns this is the way to go! Happy trails!


----------



## stuffyteddybare (Sep 20, 2013)

use a heat gun on low temp to bend the turkey basters to what ever curve you want..but wear gloves!


----------

